# Here Is My Classical Music Collection



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is my entire classical collection:

Schumann:

- The 4 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Leonard Bernstein
Label: DG

Vaughan Williams:

- Fantasies, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants on Wives
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: London (Decca)

- The Complete Symphonies (8-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult
Label: EMI

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: RCA

Bruckner:

- Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

- The Complete Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: EMI

Nielsen:

- Symphonies Nos. 1-3 (2:CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Symphonies Nos. 4-6 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

Sibelius:

- The Complete Symphonies 1 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- The Complete Symphonies 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orchestra
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

- The Symphonies; Tone Poems (7-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

- Kullervo
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

Berlioz:

- Symphonie Fantastique
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccard Muti
Label: EMI

- Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Harold In Italy; Overtures (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Complete Orchestral Works (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw, London Symphony, BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

Bartok:

- Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

- The Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

Shostakovich:

- The Complete Symphonies (11-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca

- Shostakovich Edition: Complete Symphonies (27-CD set)
Label: Brilliant Classics

- The Jazz Album
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

- Ballet Suites Nos. 1-4
Orch: Russian Philharmonic
Cond: Dmitry Yablonsky
Label: Naxos

Haydn:

- The "London" Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic, Bavaria Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

Prokofiev:

- 7 Symphonies; Lieutenant Kije (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG

- Romeo And Juliet (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

- Cinderella, Glazunov: The Seasons (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

Janacek:

- Chamber Music And Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonic, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras, Neville Marriner, Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

Scriabin:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin German Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

Tchaikovsky:

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Swan Lake (2-CD set)
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Wolfgang Sawallisch
Label: EMI

- The Sleeping Beauty (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

Stravinsky:

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Petrushka; Le Sacre du Printemps
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms/Symphony in 3 Movements
Orch: Columbia Symphony, CBC Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Firebird Suite-Complete; Scherzo; Firework
Orch: CBC Symphony, Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Works of Igor Stravinsky (22-CD set)
Label: Sony

- Three Greek Ballets (Apollo, Agon, Orpheus)
Orch: London Symphony, Orchestra of St. Luke's
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

- The Rite of Spring, Firebird Suite; Prokofiev: Scythian Suite (Expanded Edition)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Dvorak:

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bernlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

- Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

Franck:

- Symphony in D minor, Le Chasseur Maudit
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Muti
Label: EMI

Rimsky-Korsakov:

- Scheherazade; Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

Copland:

- Appalachian Spring; Billy the Kid, etc.
Orch: London Symphony, Minnesota Symphony
Cond: Harold Lawrence, Antal Dorati
Label: Mercury

- Billy The Kid, Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite (MD master only)
Orch: Martin Gould and His Orchestra
Cond: Martin Gould
Label: RCA

- Copland Conducts Copland (Expanded Edition)
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Early Orchestral Works 1922-1935 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, NY Philharmonic
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works 1948-1971 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works And Ballet Works 1936-1948 (3-CD set)
Orch: Columbia Symphony, Columbia Symphony Strings, London Symphony, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

Mendelssohn:

- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures (4-CD box set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

- Italian And Reformation Symphonies (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Piano Concertos
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" And Symphony No. 4 "Italian"
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

Rachmaninov:

- The Symphonies, The Bells, Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead (3-CD set)
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Vladimir Ashenazy
Label: Decca

Debussy/Ravel:

- Orchestral Works (8-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

Ravel (see above entry for Debussy):

- Daphnis et Chloe (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Bolero, La Valse, etc. (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

Brahmns:

- 4 Symphonies, Variations (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

Barber:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; The School For Scandal Overture
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Capricorn Concerto; A Hand of Bridge; Intermezzo from Vanessa
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

- Violin Concerto; Cello Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

Rossini:

- Complete Overtures (3-CD set)
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips

Elgar:

- Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, Halle Orchestra, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

Borodin:

- Symphony No. 2, In The Steppes of Central Asia, Prince Igor
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonia, Liege Orchestra
Cond: Rafael Kubelik, Andre Cluytens, Constantin Silvestri, Paul Strauss, Herbert von Karajan
Label: EMI

Wagner:

- The "Ring" Without Words
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Telarc

Holst:

- Orchestral Works, Vol. 1 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- The Planets; Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Beethoven:

- Complete Masterpieces (60-CD set)
Label: Sony

Mahler:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

Mussorgsky:

- Pictures at an Exhibition, A Night on Bald Mountain, and Other Russian Showpieces (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

Respighi:

- Fountains of Rome; Pines of Rome; Debussy: Le Mer (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov: Violin Concertos (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony, Boston Symphony
Cond: Walter Hendl
Label: RCA

Gershwin:

- Rhapsody In Blue, An American in Paris (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA

Liszt:

- Orchestral Works (7-CD set)
Orch: Leipzig Gewandhaus
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: EMI

Ives:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; Hyms
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony Nos. 2 And 3
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Holidays Symphony
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 2, The Gong on the Hook and Ladder, etc.
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

Offenbach:

- Gaite Parisienne (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA

Ries:

- Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Howard Griffiths
Label: CPO

Rangstrom:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Norrkoping Symphony
Cond: Michail Jurowski
Label: CPO

Mozart:

- Symphonies 28-41 (5-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Decca

Strauss, Richard:

- Orchestral Works (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Rudolf Kempe
Label: EMI

- Symphonia Domestica (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Don Quixote; Eulenspiegel: Merry Pranks (Karajan Gold Edition-Very Rare)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

Bizet:

- Symphony No. 1; Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Carmen Suite Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Martinu:

- Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

Bax:

- Orchestral Works, Vols. 1-9 (9-CD)
Orch: London Symphony, Ulster Orch., Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson, Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

Atterberg:

- The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Radio-Philharmonic Hanover, etc.
Cond: Ari Rasilainen
Label: CPO

Delius:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Welsh National Opera Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Decca

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orch., London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

Kodaly:

- Dances of Galanta; Hary Janos (2-CD box set)
Orch: Philharmonia Hungarica
Cond: Antal Dorati
Label: Decca

d'Indy:

- Jour d'été à la montagne; La Forêt enchantée; Souvenirs
Orch: Iceland Symphony
Cond: Rumon Gamba
Label: Chandos

Saint-Saens:

- Les 5 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: ORTF National Orchestra
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Introduction and Rondo capriccioso in Am; Danse macabre
Orch: Philharmonia of London, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

- Piano Concertos 1-5; Wedding Cake Caprice-Valse (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

Hi-Fi Fiedler: Orch: Boston Pops, Cond: Arthur Fiedler (Hybrid SACD)

Rorem:

- Three Symphonies
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: José Serebrier
Label: Naxos

Bainton:

- Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Paul Daniel
Label: Chandos

Gorecki:

- Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," The Olden Style Pieces
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

Khachaturian:

- Spartacus, Gayaneh, Masquerade 
Orch: Bolshoi Symphony
Cond: Alexander Lazarev
Label: Naxos

Grofe:

- Death Valley Suite
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

Alfven:

- The Prodigal Son Suite, Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Niklas Willen
Label: Naxos

Moeran:

- Violin Concerto; Lonely Waters; Whythorne's Shadow; Cello Concerto
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Rhapsodies Nos.1 & 2; In the Mountain Country; etc.
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Symphony in G minor; Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra; Overture for a Masque
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Howells:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Stanford:

- Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

- Six Irish Rhapsodies; Piano Concerto No. 2; Down among the Dead Men (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Bruch:

- The Complete Violin Concertos (2-CD set)
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Philips

Rautavaara:

- The 8 Symphonies (4-disc set)
Orch: National Orchestra of Belgium, Leipzig RSO, Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond: Mikko Franck, Max Pommer, Leif Segerstam
Label: Ondine

Hovhaness:

- Celestial Gate and Other Orchestral Works
Orch: Orch. of Flanders
Cond: Rudolf Werthen
Label: Telarc

- Mysterious Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Guitar Concerto No. 2
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Stuart Robertson
Label: Naxos

- Symphony No. 60; Guitar Concerto; Khrimian Hairig
Orch: Berlin Radio Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Naxos

- Symphony Nos. 22 "City of Light Symphony" & 50 "Mount St. Helens Symphony"
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Delos Records

Glazunov:

- Symphonies (Complete); Cantatas; Famous Ballet Music; Violin Concerto (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, BBC National Orch. of Wales, Russian State Sym.
Cond: Dmitri Stepanovich, Alexander Glazunov, Tadaaki Otaka, Valery 
Polyansky Yolando Butt
Label: Brilliant Classics

Walton:

- Collected Works
Orch: London Symphony, Boston Symphony, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Gregor Piatigorsky, William Walton, André Previn, Charles Münch,	Vernon Handley
Label: RCA Victor Europe

Grieg:

- Complete Music With Orchestra (6-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

Martucci:

- Complete Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond: Francesco D'Avalos
Label: Brilliant Classics

Melartin:

- The Six Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Tampere Philharmonic
Cond: Leonid Grin
Label: Ondine

Gernsheim:

- Complete Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Rheinland-Pfalz Staatsphilharmonie
Cond: Siegfried Koehler
Label: Arte Nova Classics

Chandos: Milestones (30-CD set)


And I'm just warming up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

OK, now for your Jazz collection lol


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Andante said:


> OK, now for your Jazz collection lol


That might take me awhile.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

I noticed a lack of piano music. I'm sure you'd like/love piano music of Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Debussy and of course Ravel, amongst others.

Here, for example, is an absolutely beautiful and highly original piano piece by Liszt (written years before Ravel, whose very own water music -as well as such pieces as Gaspard de la Nuit- is very much influenced by Liszt).






Unfortunately this is not a good performance. I can recommend Kun Woo Paik's.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Rautavaara - oh god, he's not even slightly good.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I take my hat off to you JTech82! Despite the weight of your symphony recordings overshadowing a lot of concerto/chamber music, the range of your listening in terms of style, period and nationality is extremely healthy. Skimming through these gives me a much clearer view of your tastes which is interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> I take my hat off to you JTech82! Despite the weight of your symphony recordings overshadowing a lot of concerto/chamber music, the range of your listening in terms of style, period and nationality is extremely healthy. Skimming through these gives me a much clearer view of your tastes which is interesting, thanks for sharing!


Thanks Elgar. I appreciate that.

I have a wide array of tastes in classical.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bach said:


> Rautavaara - oh god, he's not even slightly good.


 Well, that's your opinion.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG!


Where are the violin concertos????????


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I see you concentrate on the orchestral rather than vocal. I'm of the same mind! But I simply could not be without Orff's Carmina Burana!


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Where are the violin concertos????????


I'm much more into the symphonies and tone poems. Concertos are "okay," but they have to be really good for me to like them. I like piano, flute, horn, cello, and oboe concertos the best. I just acquired Boulez's readings of Bartok's piano concertos. I'm looking forward to hearing those.

As far as violin concertos go, I like Bruch's and Barber's. I'm not sure if "The Lark Ascending" would count, but I enjoyed it as well.

I also LOVE Vaughan Williams' Concerto For 2 Pianos With Orchestra. The best reading I found of this piece is Sir Adrian Boult's.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

jezbo said:


> I see you concentrate on the orchestral rather than vocal. I'm of the same mind! But I simply could not be without Orff's Carmina Burana!


Well there are many "choral symphonies" I enjoy. Granted these are mainly centered around the orchestra, but I do enjoy a choir accenting a piece of music like in Bartok's "Cantata Profana," Sibelius' "Kullervo," Berlioz's "Roméo Et Juliette," or Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms."


----------



## prokofiev (Sep 24, 2017)

no bach at all? you're missing out on so much lol


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

prokofiev said:


> no bach at all? you're missing out on so much lol


Who knows if he has added any Bach since he has been banned from this forum for 8 years.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

No operas  but for likely there is a Fidelio  in that 60 CD Beethoven set.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Bach said:


> Rautavaara - oh god, he's not even slightly good.


That's pretty harsh. Have you heard his first opera _Kaivos_? I think it's a wonderful work. A lot of his orchestral music is quite interesting too!

/edit: Oh blimey, didn't notice at all that this thread was so old! Well, I never regret standing up for Rautavaara, no matter how old the conversation...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I suppose that the banned member was very proud of his collection, and that most of us are also proud of our own collections.

Why don't all of us post a list of our entire collection, then others can cast shade on it. Only kidding, it's a dumb idea and this is a dumb thread that I allowed myself to get sucked into.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I suppose that the banned member was very proud of his collection, and that most of us are also proud of our own collections.
> 
> *Why don't all of us post a list of our entire collection*, then others can cast shade on it. Only kidding, it's a dumb idea and this is a dumb thread that I allowed myself to get sucked into.


I can't resist the temptation, but will give the short form, partly to spare all of you and partly because it would take too long for me to type out the list. So, here is my collection:

Tons of opera, sometimes 1-2 dozen of the same opera in different performances.
A fair amount of symphonies mostly Beethoven, Mahler and Mendelssohn, and some 4 dozen (lost count) Beethoven Ninths.
Pictures at an exhibition in about 10 different orchestrations from accordion to brass.
Half dozen Messiah sets.
Some violin music and a little of this and a little of that, including complete sets of Beethoven (84cd) and Mendelssohn (50cd, or is it 40).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And I am not going to writhe it all down, burglars and that.
( in other words, too lazy to begin even )


----------



## prokofiev (Sep 24, 2017)

oh wow i didn't notice that lol, wonder why he got banned


----------



## jlspinks (Jun 20, 2017)

I was slow coming to vocal music and chamber music. But when I started down the road of collecting classical music I had no idea how long was the road. It's been a 44 year labor of love so far and I'm for at least another 20 years.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Your choices of recordings are absolutely first rate ! All highly recommendable recordings . You could hardly do better, although there are also lots of terrific recordings by other conductors and orchestras .
You really should get some recordings of complete operas by Mozart, Gluck, Handel, Monteverdi, 
Beethoven, Weber, Rossini, Donizetti, Bellini , Verdi, Puccini, Bizet, Massenet, Offenbach, Debussy , Ravel, Wagner, Richard Strauss, Berg, Schonberg, Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, 
Borodin, Prokofiev, Shostakovich , Britten, Dvorak, Smetana, Dvorak and others .
You don't need to get massive numbers of operas all at once ; take your time and please read the synopses and the English translations . 
You should also get great choral works, such as oratorios , masses, etc. Ones by Bach, Handel, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven , Bruckner and others .
More chamber music, too .


----------

